# Retirement Locations



## enggass (Nov 23, 2011)

When my wife and I retire, we would like to spend a good portion of the year in either North or South Carolina. We would like to develop a small homestead somewhere near the coast (but not on the coast). What areas would any of you suggest we look into? We plan to visit / vacation there to scope things out, but I'm looking for ideas on where to begin????


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Defined for me near the coast please. I have property on the coast but homestead about 2.5 hours away. When you are in N.C. and are in the middle of the state it's only 2 to 2.5 hours to either the mountains or the beach. That's the best of both worlds. Tell us about how far from the coast you want to be and we will try to help you pin down some locations.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Not at all trying to steer you clear of NC or SC, but you might also consider coastal Alabama (and inland). Alabama has very favorable income tax rates (zero in many cases) for pensions. Just a thought, and best wishes in your search.


----------



## enggass (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on Alabama - we're aiming towards the Carolinas due to them being that they are a shorter distance from Maine(driving) - but it's worth looking into!

When I say near the coast I'm thinking 1/2 hour-ish. Some may consider that on the coast but that's what we're thinking - a short drive to the beach and coastal communities... Any ideas welcome!
Thanks!


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Take a look at Fairhope, Alabama if you get a chance. It's actually the town I was thinking about when reading your post.


----------



## Izitmidnight (Oct 22, 2011)

Take a look around Wilmington for near the coast in NC. You will also be close to SC as well.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

Ok if it's land you want for a homestead and you want to farm and garden, I would look at the Whiteville, NC area. This puts you between 30 and 45 minutes to the beach. Now this is not going to be a large city (town) but you will be able to find most anything that you need. You will be 45 minutes from Myrtle Beach, SC and 30 to 40 minutes from the NC beaches. 

Now as Isitmidnight has said, if you want more of the big city atmosphere then Wilmington is for you. Wilmington is a beautiful river city, and it's not but about 20 minutes to the beaches. There is not as much opportunity for farming or homesteading right in Wilmington but 30 miles out you may be able to find something.

The less people is better for me, but some people like to be around a crowd. That's why I suggest the Whiteville area. Just plain old farming folks. Hope this helps, if you need anything else feel free to pm me.

Tarheel


----------



## enggass (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions! What can one expect to pay for around 5+/- acres in rural NC/SC?


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

I did a quick search of the Whiteville area, and this-http://www.jrayrealty.com/content/listing/jones-edward-circle/ might give you an idea of pricing. My bet with a little searching you could find good land now for $3000 @ acre. It's all going to depend if it's got timber and how it's zoned. (agriculture, commercial, residential etc.)

I am in no way associated with any real estate agency, I just pass through and stop for a break in my travels to my other property. Hope this helps.


----------

